# Looking for a rat(s) in Philadelphia,PA? LOOK HERE



## Sky's Boys (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello everyone ^~^.As of today, I am helping a local rescue in Philadelphia,PA find homes for rats. They have both male and female of most ages. Please contact me at [email protected] or text me at 267-475-5647 for more information and pictures. I will also be posting pictures & bios on some rats on my instagram Sky's Rats.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Are you working with Philly Rat Rescue?


----------



## Sky's Boys (Jun 30, 2015)

~The females available~


----------



## Sky's Boys (Jun 30, 2015)

No, I'm Helping out a lady who takes in rescue rats/peoples oops litters and abondoned rats.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh cool  good luck!


----------

